# Yeast Storage



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Just how do you store your packages of dry yeast? How long can they last in storage?

Regards
Dennis


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

refridgerate 'em...indefinitely.

BubbaBob


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I put my bread yeast in the freezer and like BB says....... indefinitly. I buy it in 2 - 1# packages which last me a long time. One was out of date by 2 years and the bread raised perfectly.


----------



## Ray Keller (Feb 17, 2005)

I keep several packs & Types of yeast in the fridge at all times also. Never had a problem yet. I do keep them away from liquids though, incase of a spill.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Yeah, dry yeast is purt' near bulletproof. I usually only keep for a couple years in the fridge, but you're supposed to be able to keep them unrefrigerated for a year. The cell counts are so high in dry yeast that even with significant attrition they'll still usually do OK. Freezers are harder on yeast than the fridge.

As long as you rehydrate correctly (in lukewarm, unadulterated water before pitching), and are nice to them, they should be nice to you.

For the really geeky people who are AHA members, Techtalk is again having Dr. Clayton Cone of Lallemand (who makes the Lalvin wine yeast you see in your LHBS) for questions about yeast. These have been incredibly valuable in the past... though there are some serious geeks who ask questions that many advanced brewers/vintners/mazers would never need to know. Skip over those parts if the finer points about large-scale propogation or metabolic pathways are not your cup of tea.

I have made a bit of a study of yeast management over the years and used to "ranch" my own strains; I love to pontificate about it (like you didn't know  ). My home 'puter died (I think) during a lightning storm last night  so bear with me posting from work for a bit.


----------

